
Testing WireGuard with an early-adopter VPN service - axiomdata316
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/testing-wireguard-with-an-early-adopter-vpn-service/
======
chrisswanda
I stood up WireGuard on my server this past weekend, and I am totally stoked
about it. In fact, I am turning off OpenVPN on it at this very moment. It was
stupid easy to turn up.

